# Có nên mua máy làm tỏi đen không ?



## DonKihote (31/5/18)

*Thực hư chuyện tự làm tỏi đen với máy làm tỏi đen tại nhà không đảm bảo chất lượng như mua tỏi đen làm sẵn từ các hãng hoặc nhập khẩu như nào? Có nên mua máy làm tỏi đen không? Cùng chúng tôi tìm ra sự thật ngay nhé!*

Tỏi đen là loại tỏi được lên men từ tỏi thường. Sau khi lên men, tỏi đen sẽ có công dụng vượt trội hơn nhiều lần so với tỏi thường. Đặc biệt hàm lượng S-allyl-L-Cystein (là hoạt chất đã được chứng minh tác dụng ngăn ngừa sự phát sinh khối u) tăng 5-6 lần so với tỏi thường.

*Công dụng của tỏi đen với sức khỏe của con người*
Tỏi đen có tác dụng bổ sung SOD enzime, polyphenol, chống nhiễm độc chất phóng xạ, giảm thiểu tiến trình xơ cứng động mạch, giải độc nicotin mãn tính, giúp bảo vệ gan, chống các bệnh đường hô hấp, ngăn ngừa phòng chống ung thư, tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, kháng sinh, trị rối loạn tiêu hoá, đặc biệt tỏi đen còn làm giảm đường huyết hiệu quả.

_

_
_Có nên mua máy làm tỏi đen không ?_​
*Thực hư chuyện tự làm tỏi đen với máy làm tỏi đen tại nhà không đảm bảo chất lượng như mua tỏi đen làm sẵn từ các hãng hoặc nhập khẩu như nào ?*
Từ các công dụng tuyệt vời trên của tỏi đen mà máy làm tỏi nhanh chóng có chỗ đứng trên thị trường và được người tiêu dùng tín nhiệm tìm mua. Thông thường rẻ nhất thì 1kg tỏi đen cũng có giá 1 triệu đồng trong khi đó mua một chiếc máy làm tỏi đen sản xuất tại thị trường trong nước chỉ có giá gần 800.000 VNĐ. Cứ theo công thức 2 kg tỏi tươi sẽ làm được 1 kg tỏi đen. Ăn không hết họ đem bán tỏi đen tự làm ra thị trường với giá ngang bằng tỏi đen nhập khẩu hoặc rẻ hơn khiến thị trường tỏi đen “vàng thau lẫn lộn”, thật giả không phân biệt được.

Theo tìm hiểu từ chỗ những người bán máy làm tỏi đen thì khi được hỏi tỏi đen làm ra có đạt chất lượng không, người bán hàng không ngần ngại trả lời: “Làm được ra tỏi đen trong vòng 12 ngày lên men nhanh, ăn có vị chua chua ngọt ngọt nhưng chất lượng thì chắc chắn không thể có thành phần dinh dưỡng cao như tỏi sản xuất công nghiệp trong nước và ngoại nhập đang được bán trên thị trường hiện nay”. “Như vậy cũng như không, mua làm gì!” – bị chất vấn như thế mà anh này vẫn tươi cười giải thích: “Dù sản phẩm mình làm ra có chất lượng không bằng sản phẩm có thương hiệu được công bố chất lượng trên thị trường nhưng cũng là tỏi đen, hàm lượng dinh dưỡng vẫn cao hơn nhiều so với tỏi tươi, lại có công dụng phòng và trị nhiều bệnh, đặc biệt nghe nói trị cả ung thư. Chi phí lại rẻ hơn nhiều so với việc đi mua tỏi đen ngoài thị trường nên quá lời rồi, sao không mua”.

_

_
_Tỏi đen có tác dụng trong việc điều trị ung thư tội gì không mua máy làm tỏi đen ?_​
Trên thực tế chưa có nghiên cứu nào chỉ ra chính xác rằng tỏi đen tự làm bằng máy làm tỏi đen tại nhà có giá trị dinh dưỡng không bằng các loại tỏi đen được sản xuất công nghiệp trong nước và ngoại nhập đang được bán trên thị trường như người bán hàng trên đã nói. Song tuy nhiên các sản phẩm tỏi đen được sản xuất công nghiệp và nhập khẩu thường được sản xuất dưới dạng viên nang trong đó có chứa thêm cả những thành phần khác tùy loại như cao sâm, hồng sâm, cao đông trùng hạ thảo, các vitamin khác,… kết hợp để tối ưu hiệu quả phòng và chống bệnh cho cơ thể con người. Đồng thời tỏi đen do bạn tự làm tại nhà với máy làm tỏi thường không được áp dụng công nghệ gì nên không khử được mùi hôi của tỏi và vị sau khi nên men có vị chua chua ngọt ngọt chứ không được như sản xuất dựa trên công nghệ tiên tiến. Tỏi đen được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại sẽ khử đi mùi khó chịu của tỏi và cho vị ngọt, ăn ngon hơn tự làm. Nên trong những ý của người bán nói trên không hoàn toàn là vô căn cứ.

*Tạm kết*: tỏi thường đã tốt, tỏi đen còn tốt hơn tuy nhiên tỏi được sản xuất theo liều lượng và các thành phần kết hợp khác phục vụ cho công tác chữa bệnh vẫn là chuẩn nhất.

*Có nên mua máy làm tỏi đen không ?*
Trước khi trả lời cho câu hỏi này bạn cần xác định xem mình có cần sử dụng tỏi đen thường xuyên không và trong gia đình bạn có mấy thành viên thường xuyên sử dụng hoặc bạn có ý định bán tỏi đen sau khi làm hay không?

_

_
_Có nên mua máy làm tỏi đen không ?_​
Nếu bạn phải sử dụng tỏi đen thường xuyên hay trong gia đình bạn có ít nhất 2 người thường xuyên ăn tỏi đen mỗi ngày thì bạn NÊN MUA MÁY LÀM TỎI ĐEN. Hoặc bạn đang có ý định làm tỏi đen ra để bán theo loại hanemade thôi thì bạn sẽ cần mua đấy. Vì một chiếc máy làm tỏi đen sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được rất nhiều tiền bạc và công sức.

Còn nếu bạn chỉ muốn ăn thử tỏi đen xem như nào hoặc chỉ muốn làm thử xem có dễ không thì bạn có thể tự làm tỏi đen bằng nồi cơm điện thay vì mua máy làm tỏi đen thì sẽ tiết kiệm hơn nhiều cho bạn đấy.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

